# Returning injury players?



## meatsweats (Jul 12, 2017)

Very curious to hear stories of returning injury players. Not minor injuries, but majors. Injuries that took a player out for 6-12 months. How did the coach react, the club support, the team? There are so many injuries in girls soccer. Please share stories, thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## PLSAP (Jul 13, 2017)

Coaches are typically super super supportive not just while going through the process but while getting  back. A lot of them understand that it's a difficult road to just get back on the field again, and from there, it gets harder, whether it was ligament damage or anything else really (broken bone). From my experience, a lot of coaches do everything they can to help your kid as they get back to good physical/technical/mental form, while still protecting them while their coming back from injury.  I have only seen one team that wasn't constantly supportive of a girl as she went through a season ending injury, it was a HS team, and even then, it was only a group of older girls, and even they asked her how she was doing every once in a while at first. Your players club teammates, especially if she's been with them for a while, are probably some of, if not all, of her closest friends. I'd expect them to be there for her. Is your player going through an injury? If so, I'm truly sorry to hear that.


----------



## meatsweats (Jul 13, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> Coaches are typically super super supportive not just while going through the process but while getting  back. A lot of them understand that it's a difficult road to just get back on the field again, and from there, it gets harder, whether it was ligament damage or anything else really (broken bone). From my experience, a lot of coaches do everything they can to help your kid as they get back to good physical/technical/mental form, while still protecting them while their coming back from injury.  I have only seen one team that wasn't constantly supportive of a girl as she went through a season ending injury, it was a HS team, and even then, it was only a group of older girls, and even they asked her how she was doing every once in a while at first. Your players club teammates, especially if she's been with them for a while, are probably some of, if not all, of her closest friends. I'd expect them to be there for her. Is your player going through an injury? If so, I'm truly sorry to hear that.


I would think so as well, but it seems some coaches are better than others. My player isn't injured, but there are a few on current team that are and worried about returning to play. We've known of so many injuries over the years and many players that don't make it back on the pitch. I just wondered if it's more because of the player or if the coach and team have a more to do with it. I figure there are positive and negative stories to be told.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2017)

meatsweats said:


> Very curious to hear stories of returning injury players. Not minor injuries, but majors. Injuries that took a player out for 6-12 months. How did the coach react, the club support, the team? There are so many injuries in girls soccer. Please share stories, thoughts and suggestions.


If they are out for 12 months then I'm guessing they would need to tryout again for the team. 

My son has been out for over 12 months and counting. The only contact he had from the coach/club was the first week.


----------



## bababooey (Jul 13, 2017)

My dd recently returned from a 3 month absence (I know you said 6-12 months), but I thought I would share my experience. She fractured the growth plate in her ankle and did it while the team was on break between the end of National Cup and the beginning of the "new" season. At first, we thought it would sideline her for 4-6 weeks. As stated before, it took a lot longer than first expected. To be honest, I think the orthopedist was being extremely conservative with her recovery.

Anyway, her coach (DR with Pats) would check in every week to two weeks to see how she was progressing. I would give him updates after we saw the orthopedist or started PT, but he still would check in between my updates. I cannot express how impressed I was with the coach checking on one player when he has three club teams, a HS team and I think a college team. These are the types of actions I look for in a coach.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 13, 2017)

bababooey said:


> My dd recently returned from a 3 month absence (I know you said 6-12 months), but I thought I would share my experience. She fractured the growth plate in her ankle and did it while the team was on break between the end of National Cup and the beginning of the "new" season. At first, we thought it would sideline her for 4-6 weeks. As stated before, it took a lot longer than first expected. To be honest, I think the orthopedist was being extremely conservative with her recovery.
> 
> Anyway, her coach (DR with Pats) would check in every week to two weeks to see how she was progressing. I would give him updates after we saw the orthopedist or started PT, but he still would check in between my updates. I cannot express how impressed I was with the coach checking on one player when he has three club teams, a HS team and I think a college team. These are the types of actions I look for in a coach.


That is one of the signs of a good coach, as well as a sign of a valued player! I didn't know your DD was down...I hope she is progressing well with her recovery and getting back her pitch legs. Best wishes to her.


----------



## sothpaw (Jul 13, 2017)

As a coach no player can lose their position on the team due to injury.  Injured players attend games and still stay active with the team.  Once an injured player is cleared to play they rejoin practices and play.


----------



## LilStriker (Jul 14, 2017)

Our young DD had surgery on her face to remove a cyst in March - we figured we'd do it during the offseason. there were some complications post surgery where the stitches weren't properly sealing the wound and it was splitting back open. Dr told her she couldn't play for 4 weeks because he didn't want her risking getting it split open again as it could cause permanent scarring. This was really hard for her but she practiced anyway with the team in non contact drills and just sat out the spring games during that time. we still attended the games and she watched patiently from the sidelines. Helped out the team and supported every way she could. First game back, what does the coach do? He starts her at Keeper where balls would get fired at her. She's a midfielder and has never had any interest playing that role and definitely not one of our better keepers. Barely got to play at all her first game back.

What a complete jackass.


----------



## lancer (Jul 15, 2017)

My 04 DD hurt her knee during the first state cup game on 2/4/17.  Originally thought to be a torn ACL...she heard the dreaded pop!  MRI confirmed along with a minor meniscus tear.  Surgery on 2/14.  Once inside, her ortho discovered the ACL was intact but detached along with a sizable piece of bone.  He was able to place the ACL back like a puzzle piece.  Because it was not a tear, and more of a bone fracture, the estimated recovery went from the usual 12 months to 4.  

She was deciding between 3 flight 1 teams for the upcoming season, and committed to one the night before.  All three coaches were very supportive and went out of their way to make my kid feel that she was welcome come out and train whenever she was willing and able.

PT started the day after surgery with a passive motion machine, 6 hours a day, for 12 days.  Then PT twice week. 1 1/2 hour sessions.  Plus exercises at home daily.  After a month, she was off crutches.  It was hard work.  No joke.  For a 12 year old nonetheless.  As parents we want to make things as pleasant as we can.  My kid was awesome.  I am still humbled by her perseverance.  Plus, we was being dragged to her 03 sister's games. Her sister just switched clubs to help form a new 03 team...I will come back to this in a moment.

On June 8th, her ortho gave her full clearance.  She was partially cleared and could run a month earlier, but no soccer.  In the meantime her older sister's team was struggling.  They had 15 strong players, solid defense, but no one could consistently finish.  The coach asked my 04 to come train.  She eased into it doing more as she felt comfortable. PT continued once a weak.  Testing her knee agility and core strength.  By June 15th, her injured knee was 96 to 97% of her other knee on a variety of strength and agility tests.  yesterday, over 100%.  She is still wearing a solid ACL brace to play.

Now to the OP, She joined her older sisters's team for the Irvine Summer classic.  They were admittedly sand bagging a bit, playing fight 3, but the team had yet to score a goal.  Game 1 ends 0 - 0.  My recovering kid playing striker and big sis playing center back.  Her new coach was very supportive and we had an understanding on how long she would play and signals were arranged if she wanted out.  We could tell she wasn't her normal self.  No full speed, less urgency in 50/50 situations, etc.  She played 2/3 of the game.  Understandable.  No surprises.  Game 2:  1 - 0 with my recovering 04 scoring the first goal and getting and yellow card! Game 3: 1 - 0 with an assist.   They ended up winning the final 1-0 with my recovering kid scoring the goal.

I cannot imagine a better way for her to get back into it.  It was a fairy book kinda thing.  Especially after all she had been through.  We haven't reached out to the 04 flight 1 coaches, and decided to keep her with her sister's flight 2 o3 team for now.  

Soccer has become fun again for our family.


----------



## PLSAP (Jul 15, 2017)

lancer said:


> My 04 DD hurt her knee during the first state cup game on 2/4/17.  Originally thought to be a torn ACL...she heard the dreaded pop!  MRI confirmed along with a minor meniscus tear.  Surgery on 2/14.  Once inside, her ortho discovered the ACL was intact but detached along with a sizable piece of bone.  He was able to place the ACL back like a puzzle piece.  Because it was not a tear, and more of a bone fracture, the estimated recovery went from the usual 12 months to 4.
> 
> She was deciding between 3 flight 1 teams for the upcoming season, and committed to one the night before.  All three coaches were very supportive and went out of their way to make my kid feel that she was welcome come out and train whenever she was willing and able.
> 
> ...


Wonderful story! So great to hear about  good comeback like that. It must have been such a relief to hear that the ACL was intact after that. Good luck to your players' team going forward! Does she (the younger) typically play forward?


----------



## SoccerLife12 (Jul 15, 2017)

meatsweats said:


> Very curious to hear stories of returning injury players. Not minor injuries, but majors. Injuries that took a player out for 6-12 months. How did the coach react, the club support, the team? There are so many injuries in girls soccer. Please share stories, thoughts and suggestions.


I think it's going to be club/team/coach specific.  I know of three players on high level teams who were all out for almost a year but their teams kept spots for them even when they could not try out the next year but the teams added them to the new roster anyways.


----------



## lancer (Jul 16, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> Wonderful story! So great to hear about  good comeback like that. It must have been such a relief to hear that the ACL was intact after that. Good luck to your players' team going forward! Does she (the younger) typically play forward?


Thanks, and yes she typically plays forward.


----------

